

5 Reasons Why You Should Keep Your Domains at a Single Registrar - pier0
http://domainate.wordpress.com/2012/03/03/5-reasons-why-you-should-keep-your-domains-at-a-single-registrar/

======
pbhjpbhj
Summary: Suggests using a single registrar, says in comments:

"Many domain investors might stick with 2 or 3 registrars [...] it’s not a bad
thing to do."

Appears to amount to "complexity is bad, mkay?". Which is fair enough, having
domains with lots of registrars is probably a nightmare.

